
French court gives prison time to both operator and users of OMGTorrent - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/french-court-gives-prison-time-to-both-operator-and-users-of-omgtorrent/
======
saint_fiasco
I thought it was common knowledge that criminals are deterred more by high
probability of punishment than by high severity of punishment.

"some high profile convictions" as a "deterrent for others operating file-
sharing platforms" is the opposite of what the Audiovisual Anti-Piracy
Alliance needs.

